# Custom Indy car.



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Late 80's Lola. Resin body by FastBodies, decals by Indycals. Mega G Chassis. I enjoyed this project but my eyes are too bad & my fingers are too fat to do too many HO models. It was hell lettering the tires. : )








[/URL]


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol I hear ya ! My eyes are shot as well. I bet it looks good going around the track though !


----------

